# The Serge Nubret Poison Mystery Continues



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The Serge Nubret Poison Mystery Continues By Joe Pietaro In this day and age of instant access and technology that can dispel rumors before they even get any legs, it is amazing that the situation concerning the health of a bodybuilding legend has been in doubt for months on end. Serge Nubret, 70, was reportedly [...]

*Read More...*


----------

